# Live stream of destination country?



## adım123 (2017 Augusztus 18)

Hi all,
I'm going to visit turkey soon and I would like to watch some of television channels in order to get some info about it's politics and daily news. I heard that there is a national tv channel named trt 1 but I couldn't watch it since I don't have any subscription for that channel and the official website restricts another country's visitors. 

Are there any portal or webpage that relays its broadcast? Tried youtube but it seems also only for local access.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Augusztus 18)

adım123 írta:


> Hi all,
> I'm going to visit turkey soon and I would like to watch some of television channels in order to get some info about it's politics and daily news. I heard that there is a national tv channel named trt 1 but I couldn't watch it since I don't have any subscription for that channel and the official website restricts another country's visitors.
> 
> Are there any portal or webpage that relays its broadcast? Tried youtube but it seems also only for local access.


*Dear Our Member,
This is a Hungarian site (however we are international and we might have turkish members).
It may seems that but we are not relativ nations and we have no common border.
I am afraid nobody can help you here.
I live your post here to get answer in lucky case.
(moderator)*


----------

